# Another fund raiser. First one I have ever encountered resistance.



## four20 (Jun 17, 2016)

Wow.. Here I am preparing to raise money for a man in my local community who was hurt at work and has yet to have any help after 9 weeks. We are doing as the previous one PP by the Lb or PP plate.

Now in the same effort a local church is now down to 10 people in its congregation. It was founded in 1798, and was the heart of this community 60 yrs ago. I asked if I could use the community building to host the event in which we are expecting a minimum of 70 people over the course of five hours, as well as set up a yard sale. This is not the first time we have asked a church to get involved when we do events such as this. We generally are welcomed, but not this time. My local church which has a congregation of 10 is refusing a community involved event in their own community!!!!!!

I understand their "Constitution" does not allow profit based events. So I am lost. All money made goes to keep this man's power on. To buy groceries. There is no profit. We will drive 7 times more people thru their doors in one day than they do. People who are young and may not be involved with a church. People who may see a church involved in the community in which they live in. People who have supported our fund raisers before. People who may want to help the church grow if they see the church involved in the community.

I have been highly disappointed. It is not gonna stop the event.


----------



## jasper7 (Jun 17, 2016)

That's the world we're living in, no good deed goes unpunished.  It's easier to come up with excuse to do nothing, than roll up you sleeves and get it done.  But if no one does anything, things go from bad to worse.  It's people like you who won't take no for an answer, who don't listen to the excuses to do nothing, that make things better.  Keep on going, ignore the negative, and make a positive impact on your community.  You're leading by example, and maybe the nay sayers will see their mistake, but at least you will have made a difference and that's what matters.  Best of luck with your fund raiser.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 17, 2016)

I not sure why they think it is for profit? Can you make it more clear. If they are anything like the catholic church, a Donation goes a long way toward motivating the Pastor and elders...JJ


----------



## four20 (Jun 17, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I not sure why they think it is for profit? Can you make it more clear. If they are anything like the catholic church, a Donation goes a long way toward motivating the Pastor and elders...JJ


I have tried to plea my case a second time. I'm not one to ask reasons, but short of a bias against me I honestly don't understand. They offer no reasons other than No ! the deacon board of a congregation of 10 voted 2 times in less than 12 hours. IMHO they are continually voting no to their church. They are pushing away an entire generation In the community they are in.

I am 38 with friends and supporters of these events around the same age. My wife and kids go there from time to time. I go to events there from time to time.

I'm not angry at their decision, but I am very disappointed.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 17, 2016)

10 members, it’s a front for a tax write-off. Wonder what each member’s contribution is annually. Amen

T


----------



## walta (Jun 19, 2016)

My guess is with such a small membership the budget got very tight and the liability insurance was one of the necessary cuts so the only way to protect them is to limit public access.  

Walta


----------



## four20 (Jun 19, 2016)

walta said:


> My guess is with such a small membership the budget got very tight and the liability insurance was one of the necessary cuts so the only way to protect them is to limit public access.
> 
> Walta


If that is the case they should say so. Event policies are easy to acquire for events such as this. It is a part of what I do.  Especially when I pull out the beer trailer or serve food.


----------



## gunpowder (Apr 4, 2017)

Old thread but wondered how it worked out. Also, my initial thoughts were that perhaps this is why they only have 10 members left. They need to refocus on what the role of the church and church body is.


----------

